# Made First Real Hammock! *pic*



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I learned how to sew and use the sewing machine yesterday. This is what I made! My first real hammock. Next time I'm going to sew some loops on the corners for the rings. Does anyone know where to buy those rings people use for their hammocks? I can't find them. 










Look, its Gizy approved! :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I know lots of people use shower hooks, the ones shaped rather like a pear. Instead of loops could you do grommets? Loops would be easily chewed through, I think.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

*blinks* Whats a grommet?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Are you taling about those eyelets? You cant get those at any fabric store I believe.  I just use safty pins.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I use loops, they work just fine!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> Are you taling about those eyelets? You cant get those at any fabric store I believe.  I just use safty pins.


Eyelets... grommets... I think they're the same. 

I use safety pins as well.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh there called grommets too?! Always good to know!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the only difference is size (eyelets are usually smaller). :lol:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i use metal curtain split-rings. you should be able to find them in wallyworld, kmart, joannes or michaels.


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

very cute


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

hehe, thanks! Oh and thanks for the info everyone. =]


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Good job on your first hammock! 

I use eyelets from the fabric section of Walmart. I use the kind that you hammer into place, and haven't had any problems with them so far. Then I use large keyrings and lanyard hooks to hang them.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

The love the colors! I must go search for something like that at the fabric store! Very nice job, btw!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow that's a very lovely hammock  Very colourful *jealous* Mine's just black


----------

